# Big ice moving



## grand isle-usion (May 5, 2009)

I’m parking out tonight, the ice up here at Jupiter is about 1/2 way across the river and getting really punky with all the sun. Just a matter of time when the ice upstream comes slamming down into it


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Just took a ride to ann st., lots of big ice above ann, looks good at north park (no buckled ice) open water in front of my house, so the ice is getting through, hope it gets through at Jupiter,


----------



## grand isle-usion (May 5, 2009)

Wife informed me that most of the ice blew out in front of the house, so the Jupiter bridge is clear. Not sure what remains upstream above Northland..I hope it flys right by you guys and we can get to fishing again! The high water sure helps in this situation


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

I think, that once the ice (where ever it is) gets past a bridge, or a few sharp curves in the river, it's busted up pretty good n should make it all the way to the big lake with out to many problems, bar any sudden drop in water level or a quick hard freeze.....so maybe I can call this winter over, n get out my steelie stuff, :woohoo1: still a little concerned about ann st


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, I wasn't planning to report until this afternoon, but at 9:00 this morning there were a few pressure ridges popped up along the Riverside Park stretch. Between Ann St, the RR bridge, and Leonard there's some skim floating by, but that's probably because it was in the low teens over night. 
Winter may be breathing its last gasps. It's supposed to be above freezing every day for the foreseeable future. Tomorrow and Thursday should tell the tale as far as flooding, don't you think?


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Steady stream of ice going by, some good sized pieces, lot of flat pieces, n a few stacked pieces, ice looks to b about 8" thick n a lot more to come, about 5 days worth i'd think


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

Surprised to find that 100% of the stationary ice, acres of it, that was along Riverside park from Ann Street north as far as you could see yesterday afternoon is 100% gone this morning. 
I guess this maybe had something to do with it:


----------



## grand isle-usion (May 5, 2009)

Ice blowing out everywhere this morning. Looks like minor flooding is more of a concern this spring. Could be the remnants of the Portland ice jam (lots of debris) Stay safe everyone


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Steady stream of small ice chunks going by, earlier to day saw one of my trees/log jam packed in ice go by, i'll keep my eyes peeled for any goodies, one year right after a ice jam, I saw a canoe floating funny, went out n got it, it had a wheelbarrow tied to it, owner came by later n got. ps, should b a lot of ice going over the dam about 7 pm


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

grand isle-usion said:


> iCould be the remnants of the Portland ice jam (lots of debris) Stay safe everyone


unfortunately almost all woody debris is trapped and held in the weber reservoir.most of the grand below lacks instream cover.the upper grand is not the best place to look for flatties in jams.


----------



## dreznoid (Oct 6, 2014)

Is boat fishing doable below 6th St?


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

https://content.govdelivery.com/bulletins/gd/MIDNR-2381053?wgt_ref=MIDNR_WIDGET_2#SWLP
check out midnr fishing report.checked usgs site it is still pretty high


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

the only info I can contribute,hopefully somebody else will help Dreznoid.:Welcome: to Michigan sportsman any who


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Hell ya, it should me, waters fine up here, a little high, but fishable in the right spot, went 2 for 3 in about 3hr. one real dark hen. a buck that looked like it been in the river a week or 2, n the one I lost must of been moby dick, it took off down stream heading back to 6th. st. looking for a fresh friend. good luck go gitum


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

dreznoid said:


> Is boat fishing doable below 6th St?


 I just noticed u said boat, if your a good boatmen n got plenty of anchor weight, now,,,good luck go gitum


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

Just don't back your empty trailer in too deep off Veterans Memorial Drive ramp when it's time to load up, or it might get swept downstream. Don't ask why I know that...


----------

